# fighting to be normal



## bananas (May 28, 2012)

my sister and i have always said we were like zombies growing up due to our crazy life. i guess i can now call this dp/dr disorder. my whole life is a blur and i got better after i quit smoking weed but i still feel it at times when i am really tired or anxious. most recently i was watching my two sons and everything suddenly felt hazy and everything was foreign to me, my clothes, the wall, the tv and frighteningly, even my sons. i literally had to remind myself for over an hour that these are my sons and i'm their mom and that they need me right now and then i somehow come back to reality (the one my kids are in). i also have gotten this "dp trip" at work where i get dizzy not knowing who or what anything is, in which i need to remind myself this is my job and i am here making money. it's a struggle and i'm fighting everyday. i hate all typed of drugs but i decided i needed help for my kids so my dr prescribed me xanax and i'm hoping i will be cured. thanks for listening. i'm glad i'm not alone.


----------



## eiji850 (Jun 29, 2010)

your not alone i have had this 2 years now its hell on earth there is nothing nothing is real what is real why am i here what is the point aaghaghaghaghaghagha im eating my face now thank u .


----------



## Forfeiture (Jul 14, 2011)

eiji850 said:


> your not alone i have had this 2 years now its hell on earth there is nothing nothing is real what is real why am i here what is the point aaghaghaghaghaghagha im eating my face now thank u .


You're eating your face. That's hawt







hah.


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

Aww good for you doing it for your kids







they need you an I hope you get better really soon







x


----------



## Michelle D (Jul 22, 2012)

I was diagnosed with DP but I feel as though the OP has got it worse than I do. I never actually feel as though my surroundings are foreign and that I have no idea where I am. Do you guys know if there is such a thing as a spectrum to this disorder in which it varies in severity from person to person? Yeah. I feel like what you're describing is more associated with DR rather than DP. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## kate7 (Jul 25, 2010)

hi. i just read your post. i think its especialy hard for moms. when u looking at your own kids and looks so unfamiliar, i also have one son. every day is like u say going to the emotional warzone, i am tired to feel that way, like u i have to put happy face for my family. i got dp/ dr 2 years ago . i did not know about this thing . thanks god i found this website. other wise i dont know where i will be. i was on zoloft for a year, definetly helped me alot, felt very good. last summer i stoped taking them because i was feeling well. thought never gonna deal with dp anymore, but after a year it came back, i dont want to start meds again, i am trying to menage without medication. which is realy hard.


----------

